# Boa



## cougars (Apr 26, 2010)

Can anyone Id this Boa for me? Went to Gorge W/Life Park and they had these guys out.The bloke I asked didnt know what sort it was,Looks like a Red Tail to me.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Red tail


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2010)

if that was taken this afternoon, then i would have been sitting on the fence right behind you.... i was there the entire time they had him out. and i'm lucky enough to have a brother in law who is related to the owner. i got to see the mum of that little boy....


----------



## cougars (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep that was today. I was going to corner Steve and get a look at the new reptile house but they were pretty busy today.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2010)

there hasn't been a great deal of change in about 6 months, and should look great when its done, its proving to be a bit more time consuming than he planned i think, that and the bloke that is doing it isn't there full time, is what the bro in law has told me, 
so how do you know steve?
I heard they had the mum of the one you had pictured out this morning, but it struck at one of the visitors (no contact) so was sent to the naughty chair, and they were going to bring the BHP male out, but he was having a tanty, so he stayed put too,

Its not a bad setup for a private park, not many reptiles but admission is reasonable and you can bring your own lunch, they have BBQs available, highly recommended for anyone thinking of going,


----------



## herpsman (Apr 26, 2010)

I did some work at Gorge, mainly bird ponds, but I did actually get to handle one of the baby boa's which was a pretty cool little snake, definitely recommend it to anyone who wants to see some exotic animals as well as native.


----------



## cougars (Apr 27, 2010)

Jaxrtfm

I have made a few purchases from Colin,then from Steve.He probably wouldn't remember me as it was a while back now,But they are always good with giving you a tour.Great place to go and get up close with lots of critters.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 27, 2010)

Colin was a bit of a straight shooter and a character from what i hear, and its great that steve is more interested in reptiles than Colin was, and without the support from the public, he couldn't do what he is doing, 

As has been said, definately worth the visit.


----------

